# 7ft rear pull plow/back blade



## I PLOW ALONE (Dec 10, 2004)

good condition works great. plugs in to any 2'' receiver hitch $1500


----------



## I PLOW ALONE (Dec 10, 2004)

forgot to add hydraulic hoses are brand new


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

Where in Mi?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

This will mount to any truck without mods?


----------



## I PLOW ALONE (Dec 10, 2004)

Dirtebiker said:


> Where in Mi?


WARREN MICH 48088


----------



## I PLOW ALONE (Dec 10, 2004)

FredG said:


> This will mount to any truck without mods?


YES IT WILL


----------



## I PLOW ALONE (Dec 10, 2004)

bumpppppppppppppp


----------



## I PLOW ALONE (Dec 10, 2004)

$1400 ttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## I PLOW ALONE (Dec 10, 2004)

sold please remove


----------

